# Worldmark Tahoe-Tramway Rd.



## travelplus (May 8, 2013)

We are owners up at The Ridge and have access to the BlueGo shuttle as part of our MF's to Stateline/South Lake Tahoe. When the shuttle came down the hill to the Worldmark Resort there were people who complained about paying for the shuttle. A few people from the Ridge made a comment about how the shuttle was included up at the Ridge.   A few people said they want to sell their Worldmark resort and purchase up at the Ridge as they say the resort is much nicer than the Worldmark.

So my question is the comments about The Ridge being nicer than Worldmark Tahoe true? What are the true advantages of staying at Worldmark vs Ridge? I know  The Ridge has nice features.  

I saw photos online of The Worldmark and the units don't look as nice as the Ridge and there is only one pool whereas the Ridge has two pools+Spas at every pool plus in every tower. The walk up to the Clubhouse is not bad but there is a shuttle to take you anywhere on the property. 

Anyone want to "chime in" especially those who have stayed at both properties to see the similarities differences pros and cons. Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (May 8, 2013)

I wouldn't consider staying at Worldmark Stateline, however we love Worldmark Southshore in Zephyr Cove


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 9, 2013)

Stayed at the worldmark Tahoe one time and we won't be going back, we are with David and prefer the worldmark southshore within walking distance of the lake. But then we are not skiers so you will only find us there in the summer.

Ian


----------



## CO skier (May 9, 2013)

travelplus said:


> So my question is the comments about The Ridge being nicer than Worldmark Tahoe true? What are the true advantages of staying at Worldmark vs Ridge? I know  The Ridge has nice features.
> 
> Anyone want to "chime in" especially those who have stayed at both properties to see the similarities differences pros and cons. Thanks



With an indoor/outdoor pool, racquetball courts, movie theater, onsite fine dining and a private funicular to the base of Heavenly Ski resort, there is no question the Ridge Tahoe outclasses the best WorldMark resorts.  We bought into WorldMark and gave away our Ridge Tahoe, though, because we wanted the 3 bedroom option that WorldMark offers at many resorts (for about the same Maintenance Fees as the 2 bedroom MF at Ridge Tahoe).

The WorldMark system offers more flexibility (multiple locations without an exchange fee, short stay options) versus the Ridge Tahoe.  The Ridge Tahoe exchanges through Interval International; WorldMark can exchange through II or RCI.

For someone who wants to return to Lake Tahoe year after year, the Ridge Tahoe would be the much better choice (unless a 3 bedroom is desired, since the RT only offers up to a 2 bedroom, sleeps 6 option) and much more affordable as a resale (<$100 plus closing costs for 2 bedroom RT versus approx. $3000 plus closing costs and transfer fee for a 10,000 credit WorldMark), just be sure to purchase an interval in the Naegle or Tower buildings (no uphill walk to the clubhouse).  The Plaza building (where we owned) is a good choice, but there is a modest uphill walk to the clubhouse.  The Cascade and Terrace buildings have the longest uphill walks without much of a view.  There is an onsite shuttle, but it is usually faster to just walk.  (The "other" Ridge Tahoe properties -- Ridge Crest and Ridge View -- are comparable to (or somewhat less than) WorldMark accommodations and somewhat distant from the main Ridge Tahoe property -- don't buy into those).


----------

